
Why receiving compliments can feel like a high price to pay - Scim
https://aeon.co/opinions/why-receiving-compliments-can-feel-like-a-high-price-to-pay
======
aae
I am one of the few people who do not feel bound by social protocol. Peer
pressure and the like have no influence on my actions. As a result of this, my
actions contain meaning.

Often I find human interaction redundant and so rely on written protocols
(such as the one I shall paste below) for day to day interaction.

This is the human equivalent of the initial pings between two modems.

-Hi, how are you? [Hi, I am a human being and I acknowledge that you seem to be one, too. I suggest that we use SP (Social Protocol) for our further communication.]

-Fine, thank you. How are you? [Hi, I am also a human being , and I have a functioning installation of SP and am ready to commence communication. Please verify that we have successfully set up an SC (Social Connection).]

-I'm just fine. [SC confirmed. Awaiting further communication.]

